# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  useful charts or calculators for working metals and other materials

## Frank S

I used to have a very large folder called table of specs with over 100 sub folders and 1000's of files in each of them. Now not so much but I decided that some of the ones I still have might be useful to others at least they will be all in one place
Feel free to add your own files to this thread maybe we can populate it is with some of the harder to find data or at the very least we can find it here 
AISI 4140 Alloy Steel heat treating.pdf



bend_radius.pdf

-Drill and Tap Chart-Esize.pdf

Drill Size Conversion Table.pdf

Minimum Recommended Bend Radius Chart from American Machine Tools Company.pdf

roll_form_tap_drill_chart.pdf

Sheet Metal Forming.pdf

Sheet Metal Thickness Gauges.pdf

SheetMetal.Me  Air Bend Force Chart.pdf

SheetMetalair bend force.pdf

Socket Head Cap Screw Size Chart.pdf

tap and drill chart.pdf

----------

Jon (Sep 14, 2018),

LMMasterMariner (Sep 20, 2018),

Mi Tasol (Sep 19, 2018),

PJs (Sep 23, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 18, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 21, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

heat treating large file
heat treating lance_final_draft.pdf
machine tool shank and taper
Machine tool shank and taper specs.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Bending strength.pdf
My favorite argument about the welding wire I prefer to use most frequently 
Busting Myths About Flux-Cored Wires.pdf
gear tooth
Gear tooth generation.pdf
one of my personal files from a very long time ago
Calculating Diameters and Speeds of Pulleys.pdf

Epicyclic gear trains.pdf

Fraction to Decimal to Millimeter Conversion Chart.pdf
If you ever need to splice a truck frame this is the way I have done it for almost 50 years
I didn't load the document down with calculations and formulas just the method 
Methods for repairing and or splicing truck frames.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Application of fatigue theory.pdf

Gear meshing.pdf

Gear Design Equations and Formula _ Circular Pitches and Equivalent Diametral Pitches Table _ En.pdf

module_gear_data.pdf

----------

LMMasterMariner (Sep 20, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

In Digging through many other files I find that I do have 1000's of files many of which are engineering files but some even zipped are over a gig in size but some of those I had to purchase a license to own them so those naturally can not be up loaded either in whole or in part.

----------


## Toolmaker51

May I suggest;
Jon, initiate a distinct category in the HMT forum of tables [or links to] such as Frank S, Doug Ross, Marv Klotz, Rick Sparber, PJs and others compiled. I'm not playing favorites, they're in no particular order.
Marv's though are of his own composition, so we can alleviate tedious calculations.

----------

Frank S (Sep 18, 2018),

PJs (Sep 23, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

TM51 part of the reason for starting this thread was in hopes that others will post their charts calculators and calculations in this thread that way some day we might have a single go to for finding those troublesome pesky bits of hard to find data.

----------


## nhengineer

Thank you, thank you, thank you Frank S!!!!  :Drooling:

----------


## Frank S

As I discover more of the charts locked away in my drives if they are relevant to the many things we do here on HMT and I can either reduce or extract them from the host files I will post them

----------


## Toolmaker51

> TM51 part of the reason for starting this thread was in hopes that others will post their charts calculators and calculations in this thread that way some day we might have a single go to for finding those troublesome pesky bits of hard to find data.



In full agreement such a thread is more than beneficial on the surface; I'm soliciting Jon to put it on the header like Tool Plans, Awards, Builders etc. Newer members [even as a way to attract them] and present crew could direct searches far more specifically.

----------


## Frank S

Even better if there be a way to scour up the 100's of already posted relative files and link them in as well

----------


## Frank S

This post has little to nothing to do with tools or materials to make tools, but some may find the information contained in the following PDFs very useful should they decide to seek an alternative way to possibly reduce their long term energy costs. 
In this post there are a few studies of using the Earth for passive heating and cooling.
Several years ago I was involved in the study of the possibility of cooling a large building constructed in the desert without the need for continuous consumption of energy. Even a modest thermal conversion of 10 to 15 °c could yield a huge savings in HAVC equipment sizing and cost plus amount of energy savings over the life of the building/s 
below are some studies of the viability of doing this. as well as some installations done by others plus reports and engineering data
Earth%20tube%20and%20solar%20chimney%20ISEC2004-65093r.pdf

earth%20tubes.pdf

Earth%20Tubes2003-01-07GirjaSharan.pdf

Solar%20Chimney.pdf

----------

PJs (Sep 23, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Behavior of Reinforced Concrete T-Beams Strengthened
in Shear with Carbon Fiber-Reinforced Polymer—
An Experimental Study

Behavior_of_Reinforced_Concrete_T-Beams_Strengthened (1).pdf

----------


## Frank S

DRILL PRESS SPEED CHART
drillSpeedChart.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Do you suffer from excessive compulsive behavior. how about a general inability to sit and do nothing? Have you ever thought that you know a better way do do just about anything you have ever seen.
if so you may have The savant syndrome
Many people who have disabilities such as ADD and dyslexia are sometimes ousted socially for being different or simply prefer to have limited social contact with individuals or groups are usually savant in someways. 
The savant syndrome_ an extraordinary condition.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Casters sizes and ratings

27.pdf
45.pdf
46.pdf
48.pdf
65.pdf
75.pdf
76.pdf
125.pdf

----------


## Frank S

How to make cement
How Get Make Cement And Concrete.pdf
How to Make Clay from Indigenous Soil_ 12 Steps (with Pictures).pdf

----------


## Frank S

How to make Bio Diesel
Make Biodiesel!_ 8 Steps (with Pictures).pdf

----------


## Frank S

Specification for
Structural Joints Using
ASTM A325 or A490 Bolts
47575190-A490-A325-BOLT-SPECIFICATION.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Introduction in cryogenics 
iso composiet - an introduction to cryogenics.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Wire rope specs
wire rope appD.pdf
wire rope_technical_info.pdf

----------


## Frank S

UB3 USB connectors
1794424.pdf
1886267.pdf
2061793.pdf
2578213.pdf

----------

philipUsesWood&Brass (Sep 25, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Transformers and voltage regulators
Center Tap Transformers and Secondary.pdf
MULTI TAP TRANSFORMER  L_C Magnetics.pdf
shdtno-xfrmr-overcurrent-fuse-data.pdf
Voltage regulator.pdf

----------


## Frank S

gear design tables
Gear Design Equations and Formula _ Circular Pitches and Equivalent Diametral Pitches Table _ En.pdf
module_gear_data.pdf
Bevel GearsEN.pdf
Making Wormgears.pdf

----------

LMMasterMariner (Sep 20, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

SAE Flywheel housings and flywheels
SAE Housing and Flywheel Sizes - Depco Power Systems.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Three-Phase Circuits, Transformers and generators, theories ,wiring schematics and applications if you are into constructing or learning about these this may be the rabbit hole for you I have hundreds of files on these subjects which are too large to publish contact me if you would like them
3phase.pdf
3to9 phase transformer US6191968.pdf
6 & 9 phase circuit
6 and 9 Phase Transformer Schematics - ECN Electrical Forums.pdf
3to9 phase transformer US6191968.pdf
24_generator_selection.pdf
24996.pdf
AC Alternators About - Engineers Edge.pdf
AC generator theory _ Worksheet.pdf
Amplified wind turbine apparatus - US Patent 4309146 Full Text.pdf
an0223.pdf
Analysis of voltage control for a self excited induction generator 232-barrado.pdf
Apparatus for utilizing natural energies - US Patent 4159427 Full Text.pdf
Charge Control - originally on www.bioelectrifier.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Continuation of post #26
Coils and Magnets, How to build your Alternator _ Generator Faraday's Law.pdf
Compressor_Wireing_Diagrams.pdf
Datasheet_PMG1650-6300_EN_final-4.0_120312.pdf
Devices for utilizing the power of the wind - US Patent 4154556 Full Text.pdf
Electric 208 240V 3Ph Push-Button Control 8806662 5-14-08.pdf
Electrical Engineering Tutorials_ Generator Equivalent circuit and Main parts.pdf
Electrical generating system - US Patent 3988592 Abstract.pdf
Electrical generating system - US Patent 3988592 Full Text.pdf
Electrical power-generation apparatus with rotary voltage transformer and integrated inertial en.pdf
electrodynamics_power_gen2002.pdf
expeiremental test on 9 phase generater CI23.pdf
femmtutor.pdf
generator_wiring_diagram.pdf
Horizontal multidirectional turbine windmill.pdf
literature_1.pdf
Print - SIZING A GENERATOR FOR ELECTRIC MOTOR LOADS.pdf
st_manual.pdf
I have more than 200 more of these files on this specific subject

----------

philipUsesWood&Brass (Sep 25, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Lightly touching on gunsmiths tools materials and methods. not many of my files can be up loaded here at this time
Gauge (bore diameter) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.pdf
Tubing sizes for improvised firearm barrels.pdf

----------

philipUsesWood&Brass (Sep 25, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Tempering and making springs
Tempering Springs.pdf
how_to_make_springs.pdf
springs.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Lathe spindle noses
spindlenoses1.pdf
Spindle nose specs K1549.pdf
spindlenoses1.pdf

----------

Jon (Sep 20, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Standard tapers 

26663_yg8.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Posilock collet systems 

Posalock Complete 2.pdf
Posalock Complete 4.pdf
Posalock Complete 5.pdf
Posalock Complete 6.pdf
Posalock Complete 7.pdf
Posalock Complete 8.pdf
Posalock Complete 9.pdf
Posalock Complete 10.pdf
Posalock Complete 11.pdf
Posalock Complete 12.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Tapers 
tapers.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Collets tap dimension, drill chart, collet torque and more
TechnicalSection_CAT2011-TC.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Making springs
how_to_make_springs.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Hydraulic poppet valve cavities

Series 04 Cartridge Cavities.pdf
Series 06 Cartridge Cavities.pdf
Series 07 Cartridge Cavities.pdf
Series o8 cavities.pdf
Series 10 Cartridge Cavities.pdf
Series 12 Cartridge Cavities.pdf

----------


## Frank S

Machinery handbook 27th edition metal cutting feeds,speeds turning, milling, bandsaw,
27_Mach_06A.pdf

----------

philipUsesWood&Brass (Sep 25, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Journal of Mechanical engineering exp. cutting aluminum .pdf
machining_tips.pdf
Class_12_Presentation_Speeds.pdf
11_Decimal_Equivalents_Guide.pdf
HSS Twist Drill Recommended Speeds, Feeds, and Point Angles.pdf
profile-carbide-modular-shrink-system_inserts_parameters.pdf
GL Engineering data circular saw cutting speeds.pdf
WhisperKut-SpeedFeedRates-2014.pdf
Rotational speeds and feed for High-Speed Twist Drills _ Smithy - Detroit Machine Tools.pdf
drilling_speeds_and_feeds (1).pdf

----------


## Frank S

I know some of you have a taig micro mini mill so I thought this might come in handy
Taig Micro Mill Tool Tips.pdf

----------

philipUsesWood&Brass (Sep 25, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Attachment 25722
Attachment 25723

----------


## Frank S

If anyone has any suggestions of which particular chart they are looking for please post and I will see what I can find.
I still have 100's that I have not posted yet but many I am having to try and break them apart into smaller files or locate new ones that are similar

----------


## Frank S

ER collets revisited
ER collets dimensions files.pdf
ER collet cavities dimensions files.pdf
collet nut tighterning torque files (1).pdf

----------


## Frank S

Shank diameter of taps
Shank diameter of taps files.pdf

----------


## PJs

Frank, TM51 and Jon,

I liked a lot of these Frank and they are handy but think the organization of these becomes another _big book_ of sorts. I have tons of this type also in various formats from web links to PDF's to spreadsheets and spreadsheet calculator (one of my versatile favorites), etc. Interestingly my Go-To's are the Marks' Engineering Manual and Machinery handbook with hand labeled the small, color coded "Post-it Flags" made for big books imho, _and a few well chosen card style charts_ all of which are always close at hand. They can be coded and staggered along the top and side to find all my most frequent page look ups in big books. Also have a couple of these Engineeriing Edge slide types at hand for quick reference of screw heads, nuts and washer details.

For electronics quick reference the "Electrical Black Book" is quite good as well as their other mechanical and math references along with the "Pocket Ref", imho. Also have an ancient Ohmite EIA resistor color code wheel.

With the advent of the internet most info of these types are relatively painless to find (some good, some Bad) although I still haven't found a decent one that is comprehensive for material selection and properties as the ASM materials books, which would be a category unto itself and contains the properties, uses, heat treating, etc., etc. I used to sneak $1500 into my annual work budget just for books of which I could get a couple of the ASM book and a few others...and really miss having that access.

It would be awesome to build a dynamic site or a forum subheading that was well organized and well accoutremented with quality references, easily accessible...but a large task I think to do right?? Could be a great boon to young guns, regular HMT folks and geezers with CRS.

Thanks for posting all of these Frank and will post some myself as I travel through mine or find some.

 :Hat Tip:  PJ

----------


## Frank S

Yeah Pjs my Marks engineering manual and machinery handbook are my go-to's as well. I also have my 2010 edition AISC I would consider trying to break it up and publish it since I have it in digital form but on every page it says it is licensed to me so It probably wouldn't be a good idea. I need to get me another NEMA code book but I have my UGLY's quick reference that is actually more helpful than the NEMA

----------


## Troll Hunter

Speaking as a non-professional metal worker these files are like gold dust to people like me, a keen DIYer. Putting them all in a dedicated category is a great idea.

Mike

----------

PJs (Sep 24, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Thank you Mike let me know if there might be something you would like that I haven't posted yet.
Trying to keep some mollycoddle of an organization to the posts is difficult at best. I have gone back a couple times and added a file here and there as I have ben building this page Hopefully if it reaches critical mass Jon will be able to do something with it if he feels the need. The biggest problem is Jon has 15 full plates with this site as it is and I don't know how he manages to keep up with it.

----------


## philipUsesWood&Brass

Yes, Frank, I own Two TAIG LATHES, one for metal, the other for wood! Thank you!!!

And a 20 YO TAIG CNC MILL that came with the software on a 3.5" floppy!

Thanks,

philip

----------


## Frank S

Welding fillers charts problems cures and procedures 
https://www.weld.com/charts-technical-data
Plastic welding fillers guide
WeldingRodReferenceChart.pdf
AWS
B2.1-B2.1M-BMG-2014.pdf
AWS-Z49.pdf
aws_classificati_v991N.pdf
Common welding troubles acuses and cures.pdf
Aluminum alloy fillers
ALC-10030C_AlcoTec_Alloy_Selection_Brochure_Tabloid.pdf

Stainless fillers
stainless selector guide.pdf
comparrisons
Lincoln arosta electrode comparrison.pdf
ATOM ARC 7018.pdf
Kisswel 7018 elctrodes.pdf

----------

PJs (Sep 27, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

For those of you who have ever wondered how do I wire the plug for my trailer lights here are a few diagrams for you to print out and have at hand

----------

PJs (Sep 27, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Wood construction beams rafters headers and joist 
Headers & Beams _ Size Selection Tables - Southern Pine.pdf
southern pine size selection tables 1.pdf
Southern pine size selection table 2.pdf
Southern pine size selection table 2.pdf
Southern pine size selection table 4.pdf
southern pine size selection tables 1.pdf
southern pine size selection tables 1.pdf

Southern pine size selection table 2.pdf
door window header 3.pdf
Southern pine size selection table 4.pdf
headers beams allowable loads 1.pdf
headers beams allowable loads 2.pdf
headers beams allowable loads 3.pdf
There are possibly a couple duplicates

----------


## Troll Hunter

Hi, Frank S, thanks for your kind offer. The problem is that I never know what I'm going to need, or know, for my next project, be it repairing a household appliance, fixing something on one of my toys, or just helping a neighbour. For example, if I'm repairing a tear or split in sheet metal do I weld it, patch and glue it, patch and pop rivet it, solder it, or totally replace it. Being a real skinflint when it comes to replacing something that is repairable, having a resource like HMT and the charts you publish is a great help in this sort of decision making. Keep on publishing, I'm downloading and saving them all!

Mike

----------

PJs (Sep 27, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Thanks Mike; Many of these files are not or do not have much association with tools or tips. However as many well know having much of this information close at hand comes in very handy should they ever need to construct a building or work shop or many other things.
One of my problems is I no longer have my licensed Adobe acrobat editing software which would enable me to break up many of my existing larger PDF files into smaller more internet friendly pages. I have many of the free ware programs for making PDF files but in order to edit them I am having to convert them to HTML pages first which is laborious

----------


## nhengineer

Frank S and anyone else. Not to worry about getting ripped off by Adobe. Check out Software995. They can do anything Adobe can with pdf's and it's* FREE!*  :Drooling:

----------

PJs (Sep 29, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> Frank S and anyone else. Not to worry about getting ripped off by Adobe. Check out Software995. They can do anything Adobe can with pdf's and it's* FREE!*



Thanks nhengieer!! But does the freebie have nag screens? I have a license for several adobe suites on my graphic box but have to fire it up and transfer to use it and don't keep anything but graphic software on it. I have PDF Architect (Free...Nags and popups) and they irritate the Tarnation out of me!

----------


## nhengineer

> Thanks nhengineer!! But does the freebie have nag screens? I have a license for several adobe suites on my graphic box but have to fire it up and transfer to use it and don't keep anything but graphic software on it. I have PDF Architect (Free...Nags and popups) and they irritate the Tarnation out of me!



Not really nags. Just a reminder window that you can support the 995Software effort with a $10 bill. The 'donation' shuts off the 'nag' window.

Just a thought.

----------

PJs (Sep 30, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> Frank S and anyone else. Not to worry about getting ripped off by Adobe. Check out Software995. They can do anything Adobe can with pdf's and it's* FREE!*



Does the software sit on my PC or do I have to be online while editing converging extracting ETC. From what I was reading everything pointed to using a browser while creating or editing I prefer never to use a browser online when working on files I already have on my computer.

----------


## PJs

I think it's a download not cloud based, although small file sizes. If it is a program it actually may be efficient. I'm probably going to get the suite (tool set) for $29 as I have use for the Omni Format tools also. Try the freebee first then buy....and don't forget to get the Print Driver.

Freebee has nag/ads that go away after purchase.

Create PDF

Suite
https://www.software995.com/#pdf995

Old testimonials but give details - been around a while now.

PDF Creation

Hopefully it works in all browsers also and doesn't use a lot of PC headroom.

----------


## Frank S

I might download it to an aux drive then dig around in it so many of the programs that offer the freebe try it you'll like scheme either have bloat ware embedded or hidden Easter egg programs that become a nuisance. Then when trying to use them offline as I normally do many of the features won't work.

----------


## nhengineer

PC based. Try it for free. What do you have to lose?

----------

PJs (Oct 2, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I downloaded it the printer driver and whatever else it wanted me to download now I have to kill my other PDF program before my computer will recognize it From what I've seen do far it looks about as quirky as windoze 8 was first thing it wanted to do was to make Internet explorer my default I'm not even sure I still have IE and for sure don't have any version of it later than the year 2008, but we'll see.

----------


## nhengineer

Respectfully, I think you started off with a negative attitude Frank; no offense intended. I didn't need to kill anything to get it to work. I've been using it for about 15 years without a whisper of a problem. I haven't updated IE during that same 15 years and my 995 works slick. Keep trying.

----------

PJs (Oct 2, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Yeah my acrobat reader keeps trying to over ride

----------


## Frank S

Well I guess I've totally lost all cognitive abilities either that or I'm going to have to knock a larger hole in my AV.
Trying to launch the pdf995 thing I find it is not a standalone in the usual sense Opened up the program drop menu for sxtracting an existing pdf file on my PC First had to kill acrobat reader so it wouldn't try an override because every file I tried to open with the pdf 995 thing acrobat would create a null fill out of it. 995 thing wouldn't open them so Restored all of the files to previous versions uninstalled everything that was related to PDF 995 deleted every known and unknown entry associated with PDF995 completely from the registry restarted the PC downloaded the 2 step process again paid close attention to what it asked tried it again on files already on PC same results 
In PDF995's defense it has a lot of nice features that I feel I will like once I get it if I get it working.

----------


## nhengineer

You need to tell your browser to use 995 instead of Acrobat. Tell me which browser you're using and I'll finger it out and tell you how.

----------

PJs (Oct 3, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> You need to tell your browser to use 995 instead of Acrobat. Tell me which browser you're using and I'll finger it out and tell you how.



That's the thing I have never used my browsers for working off line I do most my work in office the only time I use a browser is when I print or save as from a web page. Acrobat has its own sub routine that I suppose uses one of the office formats or windows explorer,or maybe it uses one of the browsers off line. I figure that I can set Pdf 995 to either chrome firefox or one of the others that I have without much problems.
The biggest thing was my AV hates everything until I teach it that I think it is OK to run the exe

----------


## nhengineer

Frank, tell me one of the things you're having trouble with and I'll do a step by step for you.

----------


## Frank S

> Frank, tell me one of the things you're having trouble with and I'll do a step by step for you.



 I'll have to wait until I have time to download it again right now I have no trace of it in my PC so that the next time I download it I will place my AV in monitor but not take action mode another words put it and windows defender to sleep. I will also have to make sure the wife is not using her computer since hers runs behind mine and I get pinged all the time when she is playing online games her computer is essentially bare foot but nothing gets past the firewalls to her . Archaic I know but this has worked for em for a long time

----------

